# Was sind Pinkies und Caster???



## Freund96 (30. April 2011)

Ich kenn ja Maden, aber was sind Pinkies und Caster und gibt es evt. noch andere Sorten??? Fangen Caster oder co besser als Maden??? Braucht man die Unbedingt??? Wie verwende ich die???#c#c
 Ich hoffe jemand kann weiterhelfen.


----------



## F.Tichy (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

pinkies sind kleine maden und caster sind verpuppte maden


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Pinkies sind kleiner als normale Maden. Auch englische Wetkampfmade genannt. Caster sind verpuppte Maden.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Pinkies sind etwas kleiner als die normalen Maden, sind m. E. nach auch die Larven einer anderen Fliegenart. Zudem haben sie einen leicht pinken Schimmer. Aber sonst haben sie keine großartigen Unterschiede zur "normalen" Made

Caster sind verpuppte Maden. Vor allem in sehr verschlammten Gewässern sind die ganz gut, da sie sich, nicht wie Maden, nicht eingraben können, da sie ja schon verpuppt sind|rolleyes


----------



## Freund96 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Thx, gibt es andere Sorten auch noch????


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Thx, gibt es andere Sorten auch noch????


 
Jo, wenn du die stehen lässt hast du fette Fliegen:m

Die Made an sich verändert sich nicht weiter, die schlüpfen aus kleinen Eiern, werden dann immer größer, verpuppen sich (werden zu Castern), schlüpfen und landen am Kühlergrill vom nächsten Auto|rolleyes


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Also wie meine Vorredner schon schrieben sind Pinkies kleiner als "normale" Maden. Pinkies sind nämlich die Larven einer anderen Fliegenart.
Einige Angler behaupten sogar, dass Pinkies besser fangen als "normale" Maden. Außerdem halten sie sich im Kühlschrank viiiiiel länger als normale Maden. 1,5 Monate ist da nichts besonderes.
Ich selber habe noch nicht mit Pinkies gefischt aber wie ich immer gerne sage: Versuch macht Kluch


----------



## omnimc (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

ganz falsch pinkis wie der name schon sagt, haben pinke schuhe an!
caster das sind die wo beim dieter bohlen ne null bekommen. oder im hartz 4 tv resitiren.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Mir ist mal im Sommer eine Dose mit 1/2 Liter Maden und 1/2 Liter Pinkies aufgegangen. #q

Nach kurzer Zeit flogen zuerst Blau/Grüne Fliegen (Pinkies) einige Tage später dicke schwarze Fliegen (Fleischmade) durchs Auto.


----------



## omnimc (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mir ist mal im Sommer eine Dose mit 1/2 Liter Maden und 1/2 Liter Pinkies aufgegangen. #q
> 
> Nach kurzer Zeit flogen zuerst Blau/Grüne Fliegen (Pinkies) einige Tage später dicke schwarze Fliegen (Fleischmade) durchs Auto.


 


Das kenne Ich, scheiben putzen ohne ende.:m
das letzte wo ich nicht aufgepasst habe, da waren mir die würmer verfroren.


----------



## Freund96 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



omnimc schrieb:


> Das kenne Ich, scheiben putzen ohne ende.:m
> das letzte wo ich nicht aufgepasst habe, da waren mir die würmer verfroren.


 
Ich hab die Würmer mal im Kofferraum vergessen (bei Hitze)
und die sind dann nach 2 Tagen vergamelt gewessen.
ca. 70 Stück


----------



## Reborn84 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Dumme Frage:

Sind das die Pinkyies die in Holland bis vor einiger Zeit erlaubt waren und in Deutschland verboten sind? Oder bin ich auf der komplett falschen Spur unterwegs? 

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## u-see fischer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Reborn84 schrieb:


> Dumme Frage:
> 
> Sind das die Pinkyies die in Holland bis vor einiger Zeit erlaubt waren und in Deutschland verboten sind? Oder bin ich auf der komplett falschen Spur unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Nee, die Frage ist nicht dumm.

Wie bereits geschrieben sind Pinkies kleinere Maden einer anderen (Blau/Grün) Fliegenart.

Verboten sind in Deutschland gefärbte Maden, in Holland nicht.


----------



## riecken (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mir ist mal im Sommer eine Dose mit 1/2 Liter Maden und 1/2 Liter Pinkies aufgegangen. #q
> 
> Nach kurzer Zeit flogen zuerst Blau/Grüne Fliegen (Pinkies) einige Tage später dicke schwarze Fliegen (Fleischmade) durchs Auto.


Des wegen nehme ich sie immer im eimer mit


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Mir ist mal im Sommer eine Dose mit 1/2 Liter Maden und 1/2 Liter Pinkies aufgegangen. #q
> 
> Nach kurzer Zeit flogen zuerst Blau/Grüne Fliegen (Pinkies) einige Tage später dicke schwarze Fliegen (Fleischmade) durchs Auto.


In 2 von 3 Fällen von Angelmaden haben wir es mit Fliegen der Gattung Schmeißfliege zu tun, also (Schmeiß=) Kotfliegen.
Diese unterteilen sich in gut 45 bei und heimische Unterarten.
Für uns relevant:

Grüne Fliegen = Goldfliege (Lucilia sericata) => von ihr kommen die Pinkies.
Dicke schwarze Fliegen = echte Fleischfliege (Sarcophaga carnaria => keine Schmeißfliege) => Standardmade
Blaue Fliegen = blaue Schmeißfliege (Calliphora vicina) => wird neben den Maden der Fleischfliege, gerne auch als normale Angelmade verkauft. Sie ist jedoch kleiner als die Made der Fleischfliege, aber größer als die Pinkies.
Die Maden der blauen Schmeißfliege sind aber agiler, als die Maden der Fleischfliege, sie zappeln auch mehr am Haken.
Pinkies sind nochmal tempramentvoller, weshalb sie gerne bei Wettkämpfen und in der kalten Jahreszeit genommen werden, zumal sie natürlich auch weniger die Fische sättigen.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



riecken schrieb:


> Des wegen nehme ich sie immer im eimer mit


 
Der kann aber auch umkippen|rolleyes

Viel besser ist aber die Geschichte meines Schwagers, der hat mal seine Köder falsch gelagert, in einem Karton, irgendwann hats denn in diesem Karton wie wild gerappelt, und er wunderte sich nur:m Aufgemacht, und da drin war ein Käfer von ca. 7-9cm Länge. Keine Ahnung, was der für Köder gekauft hat, aber seit dieser Geschichte passe ich ganz genau auf, was ich mit meinen Lebenködern mache


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Der kann aber auch umkippen|rolleyes
> 
> Viel besser ist aber die Geschichte meines Schwagers, der hat mal seine Köder falsch gelagert, in einem Karton, irgendwann hats denn in diesem Karton wie wild gerappelt, und er wunderte sich nur:m Aufgemacht, und da drin war ein Käfer von ca. 7-9cm Länge. Keine Ahnung, was der für Köder gekauft hat, aber seit dieser Geschichte passe ich ganz genau auf, was ich mit meinen Lebenködern mache



Dann hat er wohl Zophobas als Köder benutzt und da kommt dann sowas bei raus:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzkäfer


----------



## Roy Digerhund (30. April 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, die Frage ist nicht dumm.
> 
> Wie bereits geschrieben sind Pinkies kleinere Maden einer anderen (Blau/Grün) Fliegenart.
> 
> Verboten sind in Deutschland gefärbte Maden, in Holland nicht.


In Holland sind gefärbte Maden auch verboten und da bezahlt man ne ziemlich dicke Strafe für. #h


----------



## Tricast (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Neben Maden und Pinkies gibt es noch Squatts, die allerdings in Deutschland sehr selten.
Caster werden von den großen Fliegenmaden gemacht wobei es im Handel sogenannte Castermaden gibt, die sich schneller und damit gleichmäßiger verpuppen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> In Holland sind gefärbte Maden auch verboten und da bezahlt man ne ziemlich dicke Strafe für. #h



Mag sein, war schon lange nicht mehr in Holland zum angeln.

Nachdem die gefärbten Maden in Deutschland verboten wurden konnte man die noch lange in Holland kaufen. Wie gesagt, wie es heute aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Tricast schrieb:


> Caster werden von den großen Fliegenmaden gemacht wobei es im Handel sogenannte Castermaden gibt, die sich schneller und damit gleichmäßiger verpuppen.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hi Heinz,

so sollte es sein, aber als ich mir letztes Jahr mal welche in Holland gekauft habe musste ich sagen ich hatte noch nie Maden die sich ohne eine regelmäßige Kühlung so lange gehalten haben wie die Castermaden. Alle normalen Maden im Kühlschrank waren schon Caster als die langsam mal anfingen zu castern. :q
Keine Ahnung was ich da bekommen hatte, war jedenfalls lustig.


----------



## Tricast (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Hi Heinz,
> 
> so sollte es sein, aber als ich mir letztes Jahr mal welche in Holland gekauft habe musste ich sagen ich hatte noch nie Maden die sich ohne eine regelmäßige Kühlung so lange gehalten haben wie die Castermaden. Alle normalen Maden im Kühlschrank waren schon Caster als die langsam mal anfingen zu castern. :q
> Keine Ahnung was ich da bekommen hatte, war jedenfalls lustig.


 
Es ist nicht einfach gute Maden am Markt zu finden die sich schnell und gleichmäßig vercastern; deshalb werden Caster auch vermehrt schon gekauft. Früher sagte man immer: Englische Maden für Castern, italienische für den Haken. Man muß schon seinem Lieferanten vertrauen sonst wird man verrückt beim Caster machen. Habe früher für Susanne öfter 10 Liter Caster gemacht; das geht ganz schön an die Nerven.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Angler 212 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

warum sind gefärpte Maden verboten


----------



## hanzz (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> In 2 von 3 Fällen von Angelmaden haben wir es mit Fliegen der Gattung Schmeißfliege zu tun, also (Schmeiß=) Kotfliegen.
> Diese unterteilen sich in gut 45 bei und heimische Unterarten.
> Für uns relevant:
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schöne Erklärung, danke dafür.

Pinkies zum Anfüttern im Lockfutter, um die Fische nicht so zu sättigen sehr empfehlenswert.

Habe auch festgestellt, dass Pinkies die bessere Wahl sind, wenn die Fische nur ganz vorsichtig an Maden beissen.
Meist ist dann ein Umstieg auf Pinkies (evtl. auch zusätzlich der Umstieg auf kleinere Haken) recht erfolgreich.



Gefärbte Maden sind verboten, weil nach Lebensmittelgesetz es verboten ist, Tiere, die zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen, künstlich gefärbtes Futter zu geben.

Und da z.B. ein Fischereiaufseher nicht unterscheiden kann, ob Maden künstlich oder natürlich gefärbt sind, ist's beim Angeln auch verboten.


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Angler 212 schrieb:


> warum sind gefärpte Maden verboten


 

Moin

Weil die Stoffe zum färben in Verdacht stehen Krebs auszulösen,und darum nicht in die Nahrungskette dürfen.

Nicht überall sind gefärbte Maden Verboten,nur in einigen Ländern.


Das mit dem künstlichen färber'n in Essen stimmt so nicht ganz,gibt ja genug künstliche farbstoffe die in Lebensmittel sind,kommt auf die Spezifikation an,gibt Verbotene Stoffe und erlaubte.

Hier mal was zum färben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=105956&highlight=Madenzucht

lg#h


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*

Wobei dieses Verbot den Mythos von der überlegen fangenden roten Made erst erschaffen hat.

In England und Irland, wo es Maden in allen erdenklichen Farben zu kaufen gibt, habe ich alle Farben durchprobiert. Keine fängt mehr, oder besser, als die andere.

Viel wichtiger ist, dass die Maden wirklich frisch, quicklebendig und sauber sind. Die Maden zu waschen, damit der Amoniakduft verschwindet, bringt wesentlich mehr, als zu versuchen, sie zum erröten zu bringen!


----------



## Dunraven (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Gefärbte Maden sind verboten, weil nach Lebensmittelgesetz es verboten ist, Tiere, die zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen, künstlich gefärbtes Futter zu geben.



Dann mal guten Appetit. 
Ich wusste zwar das manche Maden essen, ich wusste nur nicht das sie in Deutschland zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen.


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dann mal guten Appetit.
> Ich wusste zwar das manche Maden essen, ich wusste nur nicht das sie in Deutschland zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen.


 
Made fängt fisch,fisch frißt Made,Mensch frißt fisch.......

Hat wirklich was damit zu tun Lebensmittel........usw usw.

Langes thema.

lg#h


----------



## hanzz (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was sind Pinkies und Caster???*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dann mal guten Appetit.
> Ich wusste zwar das manche Maden essen, ich wusste nur nicht das sie in Deutschland zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen.


 
nicht die Maden sondern die Fische !


Tiere die zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen = Fisch
künstlich gefärbtes Futter für Tier  = Made

Wenn Made künstlich (mit verbotenem Stoff) gefärbt und Futter für Fisch, dann Verstoss gegen Lebensmittelgesetz.

"...es verboten ist, Tiere(=Fisch), die zur Ernährung des Menschen dienen, künstlich gefärbtes Futter(=gefärbte Made) zu geben."


----------

